# This or That?????



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

so is it this or that?





before anyone goes "What the heck is he stalking about" lemme explain..... on one of my car sites, we've had a post like this going for a little over 2 years now..... its not about anything particular.... its kinda like the whole "is it soda or pop" kinda thing which i wont start here since everyone on here is from ohio where as that car site was national and people from different parts said things differently 

just trying something... doubtfull it will have the same effect though but there is another one that i know might turn out well...

but for now i say "that"


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

you feeshin' at the crick with minners,or fishin' at the creek with minnows?


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

lol yeah pretty much something like that


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

You can milk anything with nipples.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

hmmm... apparently i didnt explain it right...i was hoping replies would just contain "This" or "That" instead misfits in a crick with minners and parmabass is talking about nipples.....hmmmm


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

ok,here ya go............................"This" or "That"


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

THAT...

25" smallmouth or 50" muskie....

(perhaps this is what he means...)


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

or you could stay with the nipples theme...

Nipples Or Teets...


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

lol.......................................


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

alright after reading the well described game again...

creek or crick....


!%


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> creek or crick


 nope.......that didn't work for me,LOL.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

i didnt say i was against it... i just said i was expecting it to stay with this or that lol this is a fishing site so creek or crick seems more fittinglol


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

well then what's wrong with minner,minnie or minnow?


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

misfit said:


> well then what's wrong with minner,minnie or minnow?


Nothing, I thought I was the only one to call them minners and minnies. Come to think of it, the only time I use the term minnows is when I buy them.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

creek

chocolate pie or choclate cake


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Nothing, I thought I was the only one to call them minners and minnies.


 that's what i thought too,LOL.i grew up with "minnies" and never even heard them called "minnows" for the first 30 years of my life


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

Cake

Miller or Budwiser


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Miller

Crayfish or crawdad


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

crawfish

crappie or sac-a-lait


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Crappie

Ginger or Mary Ann?


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

ginger..actually both.. at the same time..  
tressle or woody??


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Mary Ann and WOODY.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Canadian bacon or ham?????


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

canadian bacon all the way..
butter or lard??


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Butter
Pepsi or coke...


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Pespi
boxers or bikini's


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

bikinis..
big top or bubbly bottoms??


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Big Daddy said:


> Mary Ann and WOODY.


I can't stop laughing at this one...! Funny stuff, Carl.


----------



## itsbrad (Jun 13, 2005)

Bubbly bottoms 

Tea or Lemonade?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Tea

Earnhardt or Gordon


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Jr. and Sr.
Chevy or Ford?


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

chevy all the way..
bigmouth or smallmouth bass?


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Smallies (better fight)

160 P&Y or 180 B&C?


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Largemouth
Beer or Wine????


----------



## junkyardbass (Mar 19, 2006)

BEER!!! Who drinks wine??? Spinner bait or Crank Bait?


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Crankbait

Senko or dinger?


----------



## junkyardbass (Mar 19, 2006)

got to be a dinger. 
Spinning rod or bait caster


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I knew you would answer that one. 
Baitcaster.... In summer Spinning.... In fall 
Scrambled eggs or sunny side up?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Over easy...

Biscuits and gravy or biscuits and honey???


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

gravy baaby..
strip steaks or ribeye..


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

strip steak

getting kicked in the teeth or jewels


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Teeth
Jessica Simpson or Jessica Alba??


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Simpson

Daisy Duke or Marcia Brady?


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Jessica Alba, this is a tough one. I would prefer both.


When it comes to deer hunting----Deep woods or field edges?


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

Daisy

Trixie or Daphne ????????
(For those not old enough to remember...Trixie was from the old Speed Racer cartoons....)


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

trixie... daphnes too ditzy and trixie atleast has the coordnation to fly a helicopter
Alien or Predator


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Predator 

Woody Allen or Carl's Woody?


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Lewis said:


> Predator
> 
> Woody Allen or Carl's Woody?


That's nice Lewis, I read that as I am eating a breakfast burrito from McDonalds!! 

Woody Allen

Bow or Crossbow


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

bow

shaken or stirred???


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Stirred

Fried or grilled?


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Grilled!!

Brat or Hamburger


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Hamburger
Snickers or Milkyway


----------



## wvsportsman (Feb 21, 2006)

Snickers

walleye or perch

some of these r making me lmao


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Perch...


Rabbit or squirrel?


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Hasenpfeffer 

Duck or Goose


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

misfit said:


> you feeshin' at the crick with minners,or fishin' at the creek with minnows?


Fishing at the creek with little fishes.


----------



## Chucky (Apr 6, 2006)

corn dog

the driver or the passenger..


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

passenger
Ranger or Triton???


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

RANGER

brittany's or short hair pointers


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

black labs

cans or bottles?


----------



## wvsportsman (Feb 21, 2006)

bottles

off the fishing pier or on the rocks


----------



## Dazed and Confused (Aug 31, 2004)

On the rocks


Gin or Vodka


----------



## Love2troll (May 8, 2006)

Vodka

NCAA National Championship or Super Bowl?


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

NCAA

Ali or Tyson


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

NCAA National Championship 

Super Bowl or Super Bowl commercials


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Easy-Ali

Merc or 'Rude? 

Tim

PS-I thought hard about steering this back toward the "nipple" discussion.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

merc..
toolman.. would those be .. pointing up(perky) or slightly pointing down(droopy)??


----------



## phisherman (Jun 10, 2004)

Toledo Rockets or Kansas Jayhawks
ESPN 2 8PM tonight


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

neither
here comes some controversy and im suprised no one has said it yet
Ohio state or michigan state


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

OSU

Lowes or Home Depot?


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Lowes
College or NFL?


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Tough one-.... both

Hot or Cold


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Bag or sack

These don't really fit the format, but are in the same vein:
Theater or Thee-AY-ter
Um-BRELL-a or UM-brella
Police or PO-lice

My great grandma would always "light" the stove, even if it was electric.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Rubbish, trash, or garbage?


----------



## ddd (May 12, 2005)

HOT!

donkey or ass?


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Bag, rubish, and donkey!
I am running out of Ideas!!!!
Sheephead or Drum?


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

Tast Great or less filling

Hog or Hawg ( I say Hawg)


----------



## ddd (May 12, 2005)

sheepshead, tastes great, hawg

bourbon or scotch?


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Gotta be less filling 'cause Miller Lite doesn't taste great!  

Fiberglass or aluminum?

Tim

PSS-Still thinkin' nipples


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Rod or pole?
Pecan (Pe-CON or PEE-can)
couch or sofa?


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Rod.
Couch.

Dvd or VCR?


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

DVD

Deep fried or baked turkey


----------



## ddd (May 12, 2005)

deep fried

lamont jordan or fred taylor this week?

lol


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Jordan

CARSON or BOOMER?


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Carson

Toolman- Hard or Soft


----------



## Boom Boom (May 31, 2005)

Hard

Carson or Letterman?


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Toolman , this is for you..... NIPPLES!!!!


Here's one for you, Monster or Red Bull?


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

red bull

do u wannbitawerm or bite a fish. lol


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Depends who's asking!


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

bite a fish

natural or trimmed


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Natural
mini skirt or micro mini????


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

micro-mini

thong or french cut


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

French Cut
Mustang or Corvette


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Mustang

lump sum or monthly check


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

monthly check
Eyes from the river or eyes from the lake...
That one is for you swantucky...


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

river alllllllllllll day long
(if I had a boat myself and worked for them like I do in the river it may be a toss up)

sneakers or tennis shoes


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Sneakers
Sandals or flip flops?


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

docksiders

ice or open water


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Open water, not to good at this ice stuff yet...
I am running out of ideas...
Uncle Joey or Uncle Jeese from full house???


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I feel less than "manly" even making a choice on that one.......oh screw it Uncle Jesse

Jim Morrison or Curt Cobain


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

even though i dint know who he is ill take jim morrison.

live bait or artifitial lures?


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

Artificial

Orange juice or tomato juice


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Orange Juice
Pancakes or waffels


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

pancakes

backstraps or jerky


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Pancakes.

Beavis or Butthead ?


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

LOL Beavis...
Bass Pro Shops or Cabelas...


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

BPS
Full house uncle jesse or dukes of hazzard uncle jesse


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Dukes of Hazzard Jessie

patties or links


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

links


chopstix or silverware


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

silverware


The Mach 5 or K.I.T.T.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Mach V

Jonny Quest or Jimmy Neutron?


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Jonny
Chicken Leg or Drumstick???


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Chicken leg....
Vanilla or Chocalate ice cream


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

definatly chocalate.

bottled water or regular water


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

definately regulsr water

Apple or orange?


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Orange
Strawberry Jam or "Toe Jam" (yep, I said Toe!!)


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

LOLOLOL! Toe jam is cool but not on a sandwhich....
Chocolate or Fudge???


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Fudge
Fozzie (muppet) or Ozzy??


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

first off.... video gamers world wide would agree... toejam is nothing without earl.... rockin it nintendo style... booyah

Ozzy..... 


Ninja or Pirate


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Neither....
Paris or Nikki Hilton???


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Paris
Trolling or Drifting


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

trolling.

pretzels or sunflower seeds?


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

sunflower seeds

Cat or dog?


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

always dog

Ritz and peanutbutter or Saltines and peanutbutter


----------



## once was (Oct 25, 2005)

saltines
tanlines or no tanlines


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

tanlines

baked potato or french fries


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

French Fries
Burget King or Mcdonalds?


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Mcdonalds

blondes or brunetes


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Blondes always have more fun 
Sprite or 7-UP?


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

Sprite.

patio or deck?


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Deck...
Fishing alone or with a friend?


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

definatly with a friend.

Bobevens or Denny's


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

peple of the perch said:


> definatly with a friend.
> 
> Bobevens or Denny's


dennys all the way

carp or catfish?


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

catfish

Plain or Peanuts


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Peanuts

Steve Irwin (RIP) or Jeff Corwin?


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Steve Irwin
Fish Ohio Smallmouth or Fish Ohio Largemouth...


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

smallie

arby's homestyle cut or Curly Fries


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Curly Fries
Skinny Dip or Chunky Dunk??


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

skinny dip

rain or snow??


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Rain. If it's snowing, it's too cold out!

Browns or Bengals?


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Browns

chimpanzees or orangatans?


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

chimps

saran wrap or aluminum foil


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

swantucky said:


> chimps
> 
> saran wrap or aluminum foil


aluminum foil

Automatic or manual (cars)


----------



## Traylor Trash (Apr 4, 2006)

Manual

Tree Stand or Ground Blind?


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Don't know, I don't hunt............tree stand 
Peter Pecker or Peter Pumpkin????


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Peter Piper 
Bagels or muffins?


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

muffins 
Easter Bunny or Playboy Bunny???


----------



## ss minnow (Aug 11, 2005)

easter 
Kill this thread or let it die a slow cruel death?


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Let it die down slowly...
Running out of ideas....
Lots of small fish or one :B


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

One Big One

Hulk Hogan or Ric Flair? 

Whooo!!!!!!


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

the macho man raaaaaaandy savage oooooooooooooo yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeah can ya dig it?!?

King Arthur or First Knight


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

I'd rather take Hogan

I guess King Arthur

Florida or Florida State?


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

Florida or Floride State? Niether, big case of the flu.

hurricane or tornado


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> even though i dint know who he is ill take jim morrison.


Thank you. That is possibly the quote of the year. 

ROTFLMAO!!!!

Hurricane: You have 4+ days lead time to evacuate. 


Judy or Jane 

Follow-up: Bacon Strip or Landing Strip

Follow-up #2: Asteroids or Space Invaders

Follow-up #3: Run down hill = one cow or Walk down hill = whole herd

Follow-up #4: Bald eagle or Sasquatch


Ok...I'm done...hehehe


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Man it is really true! You ALL have way, way to much free time on your hands!


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

landing strip
space invaders
walk down
bald eagle

peple or people


----------



## Boom Boom (May 31, 2005)

People

Misfit or Toad


----------



## ss minnow (Aug 11, 2005)

Misfit
Hell or High water


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

high water
hamburger or a cow "pattie"


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

hamburger

This post.....getting old or just me?


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

Just you

Take it or Leave it?


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Take it

Take it Easy (the Eagles) Take it in the Run (REO Speedwagon)


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Spring or Fall


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Fall

Judy or Jane?? (ok...here's a hint...think Jetsons)


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Neither, I'll take Wilma Flinstone. Thighs like a vise and a tiger mini skirt!!  

The Far Side or Peanuts


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Jane

snow plow or snow blower


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

The Far Side

Both

Michael Myers or Jason?


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Jason
Sunshine or Moonshine  ??


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

moonshine

Jessie Jackson or Al Sharpton


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

The sound of the first Spring Peepers or the sound of the first Cicadas


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

swantucky said:


> moonshine
> 
> Jessie Jackson or Al Sharpton


ouch is that a trick question?

"The sound of the first Spring Peepers or the sound of the first Cicadas"

Spring Peepers

fishin or huntin


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Fishin!
dough or doe??


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

WB185Ranger said:


> Fishin!
> dough or doe??


doe


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

dough
american cheese, or mozzarella cheese?


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Moz please!
Browns or Indians??? Hmmm........


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Browns....

Hot Garlic Parmesan or Teriyaki?

Thin and Crispy or Thick and Chewy??

Through the Ice or Through the Fire??


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

garlic
crispy
and always thu the ice,

FORD OR CHEVY


----------



## Traylor Trash (Apr 4, 2006)

Chevy

Howard Stern or Bob and Tom


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Bob and Tom

Wheaties or Shreaded wheat?


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Shreaded wheat

front door or back door


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

Front Door

Thundercats or He-Man


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Thundercats! HO!!!!

Jell-O or Pudding


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

jell-o pudding 

Scooby Doo or Astro Jetson


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

Scooby

Monday Night Football....ESPN or ABC


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

ABC

cream or suppositories


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

I have no answer for that one!
ding-dong or ho-ho??


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Niether!
Turkey or ham?


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

WB185Ranger said:


> I have no answer for that one!
> ding-dong or ho-ho??


ho-ho

mauled by bear or forced to live with this guy for a week >>>>>

>>> http://www.pixyland.org/peterpan/photo_closeups_pp1.htm


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

The Bear!!!
doughnut or doughnut hole?


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

WB185Ranger said:


> The Bear!!!
> doughnut or doughnut hole?


doughnut all the way
gun or bow


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

bow
Red Bull or Bull "Crap"


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

red bull.

humming bird fish finder or humming bird (the bird)


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

fish finder

Reese's Big Cup or regular sized reese's cup


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Id rather have snickers actually
Suv or pick up truck?


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

pickup truck.... i remember when everyone said that if you own an suv... you were supporting communism or something like that

colorado blade or willow blade


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Willow
Spinner bait or buzzbait?


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

buzzbait

beer or golf


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

golf
for the golfers
Walk or with a cart?


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Can't have one without the other....

...okay...golf.

Butt or Breasts?


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

butt

field or stream


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

stream
Sleeping Beauty or Black Beauty?


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

o.k. you guys must not have liked the choices I gave, how'bout.........
Jack Daniels or Charlie Daniels????


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

jack daniels

pepperoni or cheese pizza


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

pepperoni
Spring fishing or Fall fishing?


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fall fishing

Here is the classic:
PAPER or PLASTIC


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

plastic
baitcaster or spinning reel?


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

baitcaster
sprite or 7up


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

sprite
a "rack" on a lady or a rack on a deer??


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Lady 
Early morning topwater, or mid day crankbaiting?


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

topwater

history channle or discovery channle


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

discovery
fruit roll-ups or perch roll-ups?


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Those Perch roll ups are good! That is for sure.
Yum Yum....
Fast limit in a tournament or a big fish right from the start?


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Fast limit, then go for the big fish!!
Carrie Underwood or Miranda Lambert??


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

carrie underwood is HOT

Buffy the vampire slayer or Selene the Deathdealer(Underworld... kate beckinsale wants me... she just doesnt know it yet)


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Buffy  

Rosie O'Donnel or PETA

Have fun with that one  

What a choice [email protected]


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

mushroomman said:


> Buffy
> 
> Rosie O'Donnel or PETA
> 
> ...


uhhhhh uhhhh..rosie i guess..i cant stand peta

Hillary Clinton or condellza Rice


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Rice
Passing Out or Passing Gas??


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Man you sure do got some crazy ones...
Passing Gas 
Baked Potatos or Potato chips?


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

potato chips
beard or mustache??


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

beard...
Red_*SOX*_ or White_*SOX*_


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

whitesox!
Bloom'in Onion or Onion Rings?


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I cannot believe this is still going.


----------



## ddd (May 12, 2005)

Onion Rings...

Since I'm watching golf at work right now getting nothing done-

Jack Nicklaus or Tiger Woods?


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Tiger!!
frog leggs or pigs feet?? ( yep............I still have more!!)


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

frog legs


lasers or flames


----------



## ProfitOfDoom (Sep 7, 2006)

Lasers,
acoustic or electric?


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Acoustic.

Pampers or Depends ?


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

krustydawg said:


> Acoustic.
> 
> Pampers or Depends ?


pampers 

subway or quiznos


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

subway

stop or go on yellow


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

go on yellow
spongebob or Patrick?


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

spongebob...........

Dexter or Jimmy Newtron


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Alfalfa or Buckwheat!!


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Buckwheat
Fog-Horn-Leg-Horn or the little Chicken Hawk (I won't remember if he had a name!)


----------



## Traylor Trash (Apr 4, 2006)

I say I say Fog-Horn-Leg-Horn

Fox or CBS football coverage


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Fox
a new Brittany puppy or Brittany Spears?


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Brittany Spears

minnows or crawlers


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Minners 
Ice jig or bass jig?


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

ice jig

bobber or "strike indicator"


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

strike indicator.


washer or dryer


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

lol both?
Catching trout in the river or catching them in the lake?


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

umm havent caught any trout yet so ima say river

candy land or monopoly


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

candy land  
volley ball or kick ball?


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Kickball

Dr. Evil or Mini Me?


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Dr. Evil

mastercard or visa


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

visa

mickymouse or pluto. i cant think of anything


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

the mighty ducks

frankenstein or Frankenberry?


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Good one Sonic!! Frankenberry  (Can't believe I missed meeting you Sun.!)
carrot cake or Carrot Top?


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Carrot Top

PS2 or X-Box?


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

PS2
Hank Williams Jr. or Hank Hill??


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hank Hill

Chocalate Chip cookies or Oreo double stuffs


----------



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

Famous Amos Chocolate chip

spring forward or fall back? (day light savings)


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

WB185Ranger said:


> Good one Sonic!! Frankenberry  (Can't believe I missed meeting you Sun.!)
> carrot cake or Carrot Top?


Ahh so that WAS you in the white in blue ranger  hope you had better luck then we did....i think yall fished that place out 

as for this or that...

an option where i dont have to touch my clocks ALL YEAR

Spiderman or Venom


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Yep Sonic, that was me and my hubby  I told JigginFool that I was so tired by the time we past you that afternoon, I just kept thinking that boat looks familiar, and after we past you guys, I was like that boat is on OGF! After 2 days of tournament fishing I was beat and wasn't thinking or I would have yelled at you guys!!! It was rough fishing  
This or that............ Spiderman
Wonderwoman or Bat Girl ??


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2006)

Wonderwoman

Xmen or justice legue


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

Xmen hands down........ id take the teen titans over the justice league........... hey thats a good one 

Teen Titans or justice league


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

sorry Sonic.........I have no clue on that one!!!!!
Fritos or Doritos?


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

TEEN TITANS!! ALWAYS beast boy is awesome and raven is HOT...... in a gothic teenage cartoony kinda way

Cheetos









Onion Rings or Curly Fries


----------



## starcraft (Jun 3, 2005)

Rings.....


Mono or braid?


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

That is tuff because I like both but am using more braid now so I will have to say...

Braid.

Since I just got home from the lanes, here is one...

Bowling a 300 or an 800 series.


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

BigDaddy300 said:


> That is tuff because I like both but am using more braid now so I will have to say...
> 
> Braid.
> 
> ...


800 series, cause there is a chance that there may be a 300 in that series  

BD300 here is one for you

7-10 Split or The Big Four?


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

eh id have to say the big 4 ... theres more of a chance to pick it up then there is the 7-10

Plastic, Urethane, or Reactive Resin?


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

urethane

epoxy or enamal


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

USC, Florida









or West Virginia?


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

Cranker or Down and In?

Rev it up for me  


I'd rather make the 7-10 than the big 4and will likely have an 800 before my first 300.

Dave


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

First lets go back a little. I would rather make a 7-10. It is much harder.

Reactive resin strike ball and a plastic for making corner pins.

"Cranker or down and in." Doesn't matter to me. I can do both depending on the lane conditions. 

An 800 series is a great achievment. Much harder to get than a 300 game. I have 5 perfect games and only came close to an 800 with 1 of those. In fact I shot a 257 and 279 last night and didn't even come close to an 800.

On lane conditions: Oily or dry?


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Dry

Own Bowling Shoes or Rental?


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

own shoes

turbo or supercharged?


----------



## easternflyfisher (Mar 27, 2005)

turbo


rice or beans?


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Rice
The "Dawg Pound" or the Dog House


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Dawg Pound

The Black Hole or The Steel Curtain?


----------



## easternflyfisher (Mar 27, 2005)

the black hole

bigfoot or sasquatch?


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

bigfoot

Bigfoot or Grave Digger MONSTER TRUCKS YEEAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

bigfoot

or

hog heaven?


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

hog heaven
The Green Arrow or The Green Lantern?


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

green lantern..

flash gordon or commissioner gordon


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Flash............
Yum Dingers or Bubble Yum?


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

yum dingers

sugar cube or rubics cube(this darn things driving me Nuts!)


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

sugar cube
fishing in 90 degree weather or hunting in 10 degree weather?


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

fishing in 90 degree.

big :! of :B


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

big fish..... i dont hunt.... its early in the morning.. its cold.... i dont want to go lol

Gandalf or Magneto


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Huh??? o.k. Sonic.........I'm lost!!!!   WB (whats gandalf and magnato?)


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Lets see here...
Who is going to keep this thread going longer???
Sonic?
or
WB?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

They both need to find a new hobby!


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Its pretty sad, isn't it???????   WB


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Turn off your computer and go out and fish. This thread may die afterall.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

i only reply when she replies.... when she stops.. ill stop lol


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Sonic your funny  Do you get the feeling they want us to stop this?????   WB


----------

